# Before and after photos



## Suzanne_Tyler

This is a thread for any and all before and after pics... before and after kidding, milking, copper bolusing, growing up, going into rut, etc. 

I'll start. This is a kid from this year at birth and now...


----------



## catharina

Nice!


----------



## spidy1

ok! Letty at birth and now at 8 months...


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Nicky and Biscuit a few days old.








Nicky now.








Biscuit now.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Kids sure do change a lot


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Before and after kidding.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Before and after copper bolus. We still have a ways to go though


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Two weeks past kidding and now, eight months past kidding.


----------



## catharina

Beautiful goats, everyone!!


----------



## sophie2016

Okay, here is our doe that doesn't want to hold still! She is a sweetie. I love all of the pictures so far. First photo is hours old second is almost a yearling.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Before and after copper bolus...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

A month old and now at 9 months...


----------



## minibarn

Polly Pocket, my LaBoer, as a newborn and now at 8 months old. She's a sweetheart!


----------



## Cissysgoats

Clarinda as a newborn








Clarinda at 6 months old

I love this thread!


----------



## Cissysgoats

Goldie as a newborn







Goldie at 6 month


----------



## Cissysgoats

Princess as a newborn







Princess at 6 months


----------



## Exponentialdolphin

Halory at 2 months







And Halory now (8 months)


----------



## spidy1

Chit at birth then at 4 months..


----------



## odieclark

Very awesome! 
:ram:

Isn't it darling how the faces even change! Some of the babies/kids with rounder faces, then get a thinner more grown up face, just like people!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

odieclark said:


> Very awesome!
> :ram:
> 
> Isn't it darling how the faces even change! Some of the babies/kids with rounder faces, then get a thinner more grown up face, just like people!


I am noticing that in my youngest doe we got her when she was 13wks and now she is 9 months. Makes me sad to see her "big girl face" lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Pinky - the day she kidded, and now, dry.


----------



## ArborGoats

Here is Mica at 3 weeks old and then at 4.5 months old. He really changed colors!


----------



## odieclark

*Color change*



ArborGoats said:


> Here is Mica at 3 weeks old and then at 4.5 months old. He really changed colors!


Wow!

Why do you think his color changed?onder:

Interesting!:ram:


----------



## ArborGoats

It's not terribly uncommon for goats to change colors as they age. I have a little girl that was born with a completely white body and now she has become much more roan with black hairs all over her legs and back, and red hairs across her whole body. =) And some seem to stay 100% the same. onder:


----------



## Karen

What beauties Nicky and Biscuit turned out to be! Wow, so fun seeing all the before and afters!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

1 week and 21 months.


----------



## Karen

Crossroads Boers said:


> 1 week and 21 months.


Wow, who is that?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That's Roxi.


----------



## ArborGoats

Here is Juniper, my 50% Boer 50% Alpine and her daughter Laurel who was born snow white (the same color as her brother). 

Picture 1: Juniper at 3 hours old 
Picture 2: Juniper at 3 years old (she ended up with Swiss markings and some sort-a-funky-dark spot)
Picture 3: Juniper and Laurel 
Picture 4: Laurel and her brother for comparison on colors - Laurel was born that white
Picture 5: The trio in April


----------



## odieclark

*Color toys and spool!*



ArborGoats said:


> Here is Juniper, my 50% Boer 50% Alpine and her daughter Laurel who was born snow white (the same color as her brother).
> 
> Picture 1: Juniper at 3 hours old
> Picture 2: Juniper at 3 years old (she ended up with Swiss markings and some sort-a-funky-dark spot)
> Picture 3: Juniper and Laurel
> Picture 4: Laurel and her brother for comparison on colors - Laurel was born that white
> Picture 5: The trio in April


AWW!!!:ram::cake: How cool! I love the photos! What a picture can show! Fascinating and cool! I guess, people change too!

So, I see a little table and also a spool in the photo! How FUN! The goats must love being able to climb and stand on top! Maybe we will be lucky and get some fun toys one of these days!:fireworks:


----------



## Damfino

Goats definitely DO change colors once they shed their baby coats!

Here are some of mine:

Petunia was very cou blanc when she was born...









...but she shed out into a fairly dark cou clair:


----------



## Damfino

Ok, and I cannot for the life of me figure out how to post photos IN the post without also having them follow as attachments! Anybody got some help here??


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I have no idea how to even post photos in the post  

I had a kid this year who was born light grey and is now cou blanc.


----------



## Karen

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I have no idea how to even post photos in the post
> 
> I had a kid this year who was born light grey and is now cou blanc.


If you already gave the pictures uploaded to the Internet somewhere, all you need it the picture URL (starts with http:// and ends with.jpg for example) then type [im g] (without the space, paste the URL, then type [/i mg] again without the space/


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Thanks you!


----------



## Damfino

Karen said:


> If you already gave the pictures uploaded to the Internet somewhere, all you need it the picture URL (starts with http:// and ends with.jpg for example) then type [im g] (without the space, paste the URL, then type [/i mg] again without the space/


I tried that. The images are on Flickr, but they didn't work when I stuck the URL in the image brackets so I had to upload them to this site as attachments. However, I can't seem to imbed attachments in the post without also having them appear again at the end. Frustrating.


----------



## Damfino

Finn: Two days old and conquering walls... 









...and stairs.









Finn: Two years old and conquering fourteeners (this is the top of Uncompahgre Peak near Lake City, CO)


----------



## Damfino

Sputnik about two hours old and still wet behind the ears: 









Two months old--runty, skittish, independent, and sometimes bad-mannered, but oh so clever! He could learn things in a day that would take a week or more for other goats to learn. But if his skittishness and bad manners didn't improve I was toying with the idea of freezer camp.









Sputnik at two years old and clearly the apple of my eye. He's still skittish at times but he loves and trusts me now. And the runtiness? He's on track to be the biggest goat in my herd once he's done growing. And he turned such a pretty and unusual color too!


----------



## Karen

I see you figured it out, what a cutie!


----------



## odieclark

*Only a goat fearless!*



Damfino said:


> Finn: Two days old and conquering walls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and stairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn: Two years old and conquering fourteeners (this is the top of Uncompahgre Peak near Lake City, CO)


Oh my gosh! That is not a photo shop picture? Really? I am sure goats are likely unafraid of heights, but yikes! It scares me looking at that picture!

Did the goat go alone with a Gi Oro camera, or were you or your family/friends along?

Whoa, wow, scares the crap out of me! Beautiful photos however!


----------



## odieclark

All the self corrects
GoPro camera


----------



## Damfino

odieclark said:


> Oh my gosh! That is not a photo shop picture? Really? I am sure goats are likely unafraid of heights, but yikes! It scares me looking at that picture!
> 
> Did the goat go alone with a Gi Oro camera, or were you or your family/friends along?
> 
> Whoa, wow, scares the crap out of me! Beautiful photos however!


Thanks! No, it's not photoshopped (although it does kinda look like it doesn't it!?!). My husband and I and our other goat Sputnik made the hike. I should mount my GoPro on one of the goats' saddles sometime and see what sort of cliffside footage I get. Sputnik is not a daredevil like Finn. Finn goes right up to the edge of a cliff and peers over. Sometimes he even crawls down partway and explores. But I always call him back if he gets too daring around a really big cliff because it scares me too. I don't have nearly as much confidence in his abilities as he does. So far he keeps proving me wrong though. He didn't scare me on this particular cliff. He knew how high that drop was and he wasn't taking any chances.


----------



## odieclark

*Awesome Goats! Gopro!*



Damfino said:


> Thanks! No, it's not photoshopped (although it does kinda look like it doesn't it!?!). My husband and I and our other goat Sputnik made the hike. I should mount my GoPro on one of the goats' saddles sometime and see what sort of cliffside footage I get. Sputnik is not a daredevil like Finn. Finn goes right up to the edge of a cliff and peers over. Sometimes he even crawls down partway and explores. But I always call him back if he gets too daring around a really big cliff because it scares me too. I don't have nearly as much confidence in his abilities as he does. So far he keeps proving me wrong though. He didn't scare me on this particular cliff. He knew how high that drop was and he wasn't taking any chances.


Haha! Get the goat a gopro! Seriously, well, if he wasn't the only goat on the trip the other goat would likely try tasting the camera!

Great photos! So Brave, all of you! Crazy goats!:fireworks::ram::fireworks:


----------



## Karen

What a cutie Finn is - and appropriately fearless! You should sooo nominate that mountain goat wanna be for Pet of the Day!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

This is Pecan when I sold him and then a photo his owner just sent me...


----------



## Karen

Wow, how old was he when you sold him? Nice his new person keeps in touch!


----------



## RPC

Painted pretty at a day old








Painted pretty at 9 months








Martini's olive at a day old








Martini's olive at 9 months


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Karen said:


> Wow, how old was he when you sold him? Nice his new person keeps in touch!


I believe he was six months old.


----------



## odieclark

That was so kind that the new owner sent a pic! 

Heartwarming and sweet!❤


----------



## Damfino

Karen said:


> What a cutie Finn is - and appropriately fearless! You should sooo nominate that mountain goat wanna be for Pet of the Day!


Ok, I went ahead and submitted him this morning! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## JK_Farms

Briar Rose is a pygmy Kiko cross 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=112725&stc=1&d=1481495061 
Sorry for some reason it's only letting me post on pic at a time


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Before and after selenium e gel (rear legs)


----------



## Karen

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Before and after selenium e gel (rear legs)


Aww, looks so much perkier and happier!


----------

